# [V] Shooter/Action Paket - CoD, FarCry, MoH, u.a.



## Jay-Py (10. August 2013)

*[V] PC-Games: Cod-Black Ops II Steelbook, FarCry 3 Insane Edition*

Zum Verkauf stehen folgende, neue, noch in Folie eingeschweißte PC-Games:

- Call Of Duty - Black Ops II (Steelbook-Version) inkl. Nuketown 2015 Karten [VERKAUFT]
- Far Cry 3 - Insane Edition (inkl. Vaas Wakelfigur) [VERKAUFT]
- Call Of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 [VERKAUFT]
- Medal Of Honor - Warfighter Limited Edition (inkl. Battlefield 4 Beta) [VERKAUFT]
- Dead Space 2 [VERKAUFT]
- Call Of Duty - Modern Warfare 3 [VERKAUFT]
- Call Of Duty - Black Ops [VERKAUFT]
- Dishonored [VERKAUFT]


----------



## Kaisan (10. August 2013)

Lassen sich auch einzelne Titel  kaufen?


----------



## Jay-Py (10. August 2013)

An was hättest du den Interesse?


----------



## Kaisan (11. August 2013)

Wäre bei einem guten Preis an Dead Space 2 und Medal of Honor - Warfighter interessiert.


----------



## Jay-Py (11. August 2013)

Hast eine PN


----------



## Jay-Py (12. August 2013)

Push - Alle Spiele noch zu haben.


----------



## Jay-Py (15. August 2013)

Update: Spiele auch einzeln abzugeben.


----------



## Jay-Py (30. August 2013)

Push. Es sind noch Spiele zu haben.


----------



## Jay-Py (17. September 2013)

Far Cry 3 Insane Edition noch zu haben


----------



## Jay-Py (20. September 2013)

Black Ops II - Steelbook Version hinzu


----------



## Jay-Py (23. September 2013)

Kann geschlossen werden - Alles verkauft!


----------

